# Problem finding Network key or WEP key



## nick130980 (Feb 23, 2007)

I recently purchased a laptop and Netgear wireless router. Set it all up and it worked fine for a month. Then my girlfried dropped the laptop and snapped the "thing" which goes in the USB. I then bought a Belknin one but it states I need the network key to set it up.
How do I get this from my desktop

Nick


----------



## skipidybebop (Feb 16, 2007)

Nick

Some routers are shipped by default with the WEP encryption system already set up and in place. Check the manual for a default WEP key.

Most router settings, including security settings, can be configured through your browser. Again, the manual should explain this.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome to TSF, nick130980!


Look on the bottom of your router. There should be a label that gives the access address (in the form of 192.168.x.x) and the default username and password. Connect an ethernet cable between the computer and router, open a browser, type in the access address, enter the username and password you used when you set it up. Since you don't know how to get the settings, then you probably don't know the user name and password. If the defaults don't work, there will be a reset button (small and recessed) that you can push with a paper clip to reset the router to factory defaults. From there, it's relatively straight forward to retrieve the wep key, or, if a factory reset is needed, to enter a new key. 

Whenever you change what is on the end of the cable modem's ethernet cable, reboot the modem by unplugging the power for one minute. Whenever you change what's on the end of the router, reboot it as well. The sequence is unplug both for one minute, plug in modem, wait another minute, plug in router. Remember, a minute is 60 seconds, not fifteen or twenty.


----------

